# A tutte le donne non piace



## sloew00

Hello,
A guy is talking about his motorcycle, he says:
"A tutte le donne non piace".
Does he mean:

Not all women like it.
All women don't like it.
Could be both.
Thank you!


----------



## symposium

Actually it's a bit ambiguous. It could really mean both: "A tutte le donne non piace" full stop = Not one woman likes it. "A tutte le donne non piace (ma a qualcuna sì)" = Not all women like it (but some do).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> "A tutte le donne non piace (ma a qualcuna sì)"


A davvero?
Mi spiegi allora cosa significa "tutte" in italiano?
Se ho un gruppo di 100 donne, mi definisci quante donne sono TUTTE?


----------



## symposium

Stavo pensando che se si inverte l'ordine delle parole nella frase mettendo il complemento dopo il verbo, cioè "non piace a tutte le donne", il significato della frase diventa ambiguo in maniera più evidente, perchè non c'è niente che impedisca di continuare la frase con un "solo a poche".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Stavo pensando che se si inverte l'ordine delle parole nella frase mettendo il complemento dopo il verbo, cioè "non piace a tutte le donne", il significato della frase diventa ambiguo in maniera più evidente, perchè non c'è niente che impedisca di continuare la frase con un "solo a poche".


Non hai risposto alla mia domanda.
Se ho un gruppo di 100 donne, mi definisci quante donne sono TUTTE?


----------



## london calling

No women like it.


----------



## symposium

Su un gruppo di 100 donne, tutte le donne sono 100. Però "A tutte le donne non piace" può voler dire che non piace a nessuna delle 100 donne / al totale delle 100 donne (not one single woman likes it) ma potrebbe essere che non piace a tutte e 100 le donne, ma solo a tre (not all women like it, only 3). Se dico "A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica", può essere che la matematica non piaccia a nessun studente, nessuno, oppure solo a pochi. Dove sbaglio? Per chiarire: se dico "la matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti", cosa significa? Che non piace a nessuno o che può piacere a qualcuno?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Su un gruppo di 100 donne, tutte le donne sono 100.


Perfetto.
Quindi se su 100 donne, a TUTTE le donne (ovvero 100) non piace X, mi dici quante sono "qualcuna" ?


symposium said:


> (ma a qualcuna sì)


Visto che la matematica non è un'opinione, se a 100 donne su 100 non piace X, la tua opzione "a qualcuna si" non ha alcun senso.


----------



## symposium

Paul, non capisco. Riscrivo quello che ho aggiunto al mio ultimo post: se dico "A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica" può voler dire che la matematica non piace a nessun studente oppure che non piace a tutti (i 100 studenti) ma solo ad alcuni (4 studenti). "Il film non è piaciuto a tutti gli spettatori" non è piaciuto a nessuno, oppure solo a pochi. "Non mi importa se non piaccio a tutti, mi basta piacere alla mia mamma" non a tutti, ma a una sola persona.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Visto che la matematica non è un'opinione, se a 100 donne su 100 non piace X, la tua opzione "a qualcuna si" non ha alcun senso.


Vedi la mia traduzione in inglese.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> "A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica" può voler dire che la matematica non piace a nessun studente oppure che non piace a tutti (i 100 studenti) ma solo ad alcuni (4 studenti).


No.
Vuol dire che la matematica non piace a nessuno, ovvero che al 100% degli studenti non piace.
La seconda opzione non ha senso.
Se poi prendi ad esempio frase DIVERSE scritte in maniera diversa, possono esserci sfumature.


----------



## symposium

Non voglio essere polemico, ma allora se dicessi "La matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti"? Se dicessi "La matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti, ma solo a pochi."? Sono frasi che non hanno senso? E "La matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti" e "A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica" non sono la stessa identica frase?


----------



## london calling

symposium said:


> ? E "La matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti" e "A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica" non sono la stessa identica frase?


No, a mio modesto avviso. 

"La matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti" = Not all students like maths.
"A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica" = No students like maths.

That said, I would like your opinions as native speakers. I find "A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica" a little unusual: surely _A nessuno studente piace la matematica_ is more usual?


----------



## symposium

london calling said:


> That said, I would like your opinions as native speakers. I find "A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica" a little unusual: surely _A nessuno studente piace la matematica_ is more usual?


They are two different sentences, perfectly equivalent to the English "All students don't like maths" and "No student likes maths". And of course "La matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti" e "A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica" are the same sentence! Same subject, same verb, same object, just a different order. 
Just to make you understand what my point is, take a sentence with a subject, a verb and an indirect object that has the same construction as the Italian "A tutte le donne non piace il suo motorino", e.g. "A rose has not been given to all the women": it can either mean that no woman has received a rose, or that not all the women have, but only a few.


----------



## Pietruzzo

sloew00 said:


> A guy is talking about his motorcycle, he says:
> "A tutte le donne non piace".


Is that something that you heard or a sentence that you made up?
It doesn't sound natural to me.
I totally agree with @LondonCalling


----------



## london calling

symposium said:


> They are two different sentences, perfectly equivalent to the English "All students don't like maths" and "No student likes maths". And of course "La matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti" e "A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica" are the same sentence! Same subject, same verb, same object, just a different order.
> Just to make you understand what my point is, take a sentence with a subject, a verb and an indirect object that has the same construction as the Italian "A tutte le donne non piace il suo motorino", e.g. "A rose has not been given to all the women": it can either mean that no woman has received a rose, or that not all the women have, but only a few.



"All students don't like maths" and "No student likes maths" significano la stessa identica cosa in inglese: a nessuno studente piace la matematica, ma "All students don't like maths" è un modo di esprimere il concetto che mi aspetterei di trovare solo in determinati contesti molto specifici. La collocazione 'normale' è 'No students like maths'.


----------



## sloew00

Pietruzzo said:


> Is that something that you heard or a sentence that you made up?
> It doesn't sound natural to me.
> I totally agree with @LondonCalling



It is taken from a novel, I didn't invent it.


----------



## london calling

sloew00 said:


> It is taken from a novel, I didn't invent it.


Which novel? Can you provide a link or quote the sentences before and after this one and provide more context, please?


----------



## sloew00

london calling said:


> Which novel? Can you provide a link or quote the sentences before and after this one and provide more context, please?



The question is general, in the context both are possible, but as you wish.

– E perché dovrebbe dispiacermi?
– A tutte le donne non piace.
Mi sfida ora esattamente come Eriprando quando vuole fare le corse.

l'arte della gioia di goliarda sapienza


----------



## london calling

The more we know the more we can help you. No question here can ever really be general: we need context (which I asked you for but which you haven't provided). And also asked which novel this. And can you tell us what exactly  they said before:  E perché dovrebbe dispiacermi?


----------



## sloew00

london calling said:


> The more we know the more we can help you. No question here can ever really be general: we need context (which I asked you for but which you haven't provided). And also asked which novel this. And can you tell us what exactly  they said before:  E perché dovrebbe dispiacermi?



Second time: l'arte della gioia di goliarda sapienza

– Somigliare a Carmine! E come era Carmine? Secondo mia
madre, buonanima, un dio! Si può arrivare all’altezza di un dio?
Senta, principessa, lei non sta in piedi e io la devo accompagnare
a casa. Vedo che la mia motocicletta non le dispiace. È bello accarezzarla,
eh? Liscia, liscia ha la pelle.
– E perché dovrebbe dispiacermi?
– A tutte le donne non piace.
[Excessive quote removed by a moderator]



> Rule 4: Respect intellectual property


----------



## london calling

*L*'arte della gioia (name of book) di _*G*oliarda *S*apienza_ (name of author). And thanks for the context.

I checked it out. It's set in Sicily in the early 20th century and from the context I'd say I think it means  'women don't like motorbikes'. Let's see what the others say.


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> I checked it out. It's set in Sicily in the early 20th century and from the context I'd say I think it means 'women don't like motorbikes'.


I agree and I have to say that this is the only possible literal meaning, in my opinion. Only it sounded odd to me, especially because I know for sure that many women like motorbikes, but now that we finally got a bit of context...


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> I know for sure that many women like motorbikes..


Count me in. I can't ride my husband's Guzzi California because it's too heavy for me and if it went under me I'd never be able to lift it up by myself. My son has no interest in motorbikes, oddly, but my step-daughter used to ride a Ducati Monster.

Glad you agree.


----------



## sloew00

Literature is not statistics. The characters in this novel are not stereotypical, to say the least (a wonderful novel, I recommend to read it all).
Therefore I asked for the meaning of the sentence, trying to minimize prejudice.
The published translation says: "Not all women like it." It could be accepted as the "artistic freedom" of the translator, but I understand from your answers that literally it is not accurate.


----------



## london calling

sloew00 said:


> Literature is not statistics. The characters in this novel are not stereotypical, to say the least (a wonderful novel, I recommend to read it all).
> Therefore I asked for the meaning of the sentence, trying to minimize prejudice.
> The published translation says: "Not all women like it." It could be accepted as the "artistic freedom" of the translator, but I understand from your answers that literally it is not accurate.


It isn't accurate, quite right.

I fail to understand your other comments, however. If you don't give us enough elements to work with we can't help, it's as simple as that.


----------



## MR1492

Thanks for the extra text. It helps. Were I asked to express "Tutte le donne non piace," in American English, I think there are two types of translations. First, is the formal and I would suggest "Women don't like them." I know I omitted "tutte" but, in my opinion, it just clutters up the sentence and doesn't render the English as fluidly as it should. I think "all" is implied in this case.

You could also use a very colloquial translation. If the speaker is a younger person, something like "Chicks don't dig them," might also suffice.

Also, my translation is more of an AE sound. If you are translating for a BE reader, I would recommend following london calling's suggestion.

Phil


----------



## london calling

MR1492 said:


> You could also use a very colloquial translation. If the speaker is a younger person, something like "Chicks don't dig them," might also suffice.


The book's set in Sicily in the early 20th century, Phil. "Chicks don't dig them" is waaaay too modern.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Non voglio essere polemico, ma allora se dicessi "La matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti"? Se dicessi "La matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti, ma solo a pochi."? Sono frasi che non hanno senso? E "La matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti" e "A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica" non sono la stessa identica frase?


Se tu, da madrelingua italiano, non cogli la differenza evidente tra

A tutte le donne non piace X = no woman likes X
e
A non tutte le donne piace X = Not every woman likes X

allora c'è poco da discutere.
Ovviamente le due frase non hanno lo stesso significato, e ovviamente non sono intercambiabili.
Nel testo originale cè SOLO la prima, non la seconda.


----------



## MR1492

london calling said:


> The book's set in Sicily in the early 20th century, Phil. "Chicks don't dig them" is waaaay too modern.



Yes, but it's so cool.


----------



## symposium

@Paulfromitaly 
Non ho mai fatto un solo esempio con "A non tutti/ A non tutte". Nessuno ha mai parlato, in questa discussione, di una frase costruita così.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Non ho mai fatto un solo esempio con "A non tutti/ A non tutte". Nessuno ha mai parlato, in questa discussione, di una frase costruita così.


E' esattamente quello che hai fatto, cambiando l'ordine delle parole.


symposium said:


> "*A tutti gli studenti non piace la matematica*", può essere che la matematica non piaccia a nessun studente, nessuno, oppure solo a pochi. Dove sbaglio? Per chiarire: se dico "*la matematica non piace a tutti gli studenti*", cosa significa? Che non piace a nessuno o che può piacere a qualcuno?


----------



## symposium

Mi piace questa canzone / Questa canzone mi piace. Non sono due frasi diverse, è ovvio.
A Giuseppe non piace questa canzone/ Questa canzone non piace a Giuseppe. Stesso discorso.
A Giuseppe non piace questa canzone / Non a Giuseppe piace questa canzone. Queste sono due frasi diverse.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Mi piace questa canzone / Questa canzone mi piace. Non sono due frasi diverse, è ovvio.
> A Giuseppe non piace questa canzone/ Questa canzone non piace a Giuseppe. Stesso discorso.
> A Giuseppe non piace questa canzone / Non a Giuseppe piace questa canzone. Queste sono due frasi diverse.


Ma il testo originale è *SOLO*

"A tutte le donne non piace".

che pur non brillando per stile, è inequivocabile. Tutte le altre opzioni te le sei inventate tu.


----------



## symposium

È quello che sto ripetendo dal mio primo post: "A tutte le donne non piace" e "Non piace a tutte le donne" sono la stessa frase. Il senso della frase non può cambiare solo perchè metto il complemento prima o dopo il verbo (in questa frase particolare il soggetto, "la mia moto", è sottinteso). Così come non cambia il significato della frase negli altri esempi che ho fatto sopra, o in qualunque altra frase, del resto. "Vado a milano" e "A Milano vado" significano entrambe che "io" (soggetto) "vado" (verbo) "a Milano" (complemento di moto a luogo); non possono avere un altro significato.

Insomma: "A tutte le donne non piace" e "Non piace a tutte le donne" sono sì o no la stessa frase? Vogliono sì o no dire la stessa cosa? Allo stesso modo che "A Giuseppe non piace questa canzone" e "Questa canzone non piace a Giuseppe" vogliono dire la stessa cosa? Il soggetto, il verbo, il complemento sono sempre gli stessi. Può il significato della frase cambiare solo perchè il loro ordine è invertito? L'unica risposta logica e accettabile, e ovvia, è no.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> È quello che sto ripetendo dal mio primo post: "A tutte le donne non piace" e "Non piace a tutte le donne" *sono la stessa frase*.


NO!
Insisti col cambiare l'ordine delle parole! Ovvio che se lo cambi la frase può assumere un significato diverso, ma il testo originale è solo uno è quello non ha ambiguità.



symposium said:


> Può il significato della frase cambiare solo perchè il loro ordine è invertito? L'unica risposta logica e accettabile, e ovvia, è no.


La risposta in questo caso è ovviamente SI!

Paolo spara a Luca.
Luca spara a Paolo.

Ho semplicemente cambiato l'ordine delle parole..non mi dirai che le frasi hanno lo stesso significato?


----------



## symposium

Ovviamente non sto parlando di cambiare l'ordine delle parole di una frase, ma l'ordine degli elementi logici della frase. Se trasformi il complemento in soggetto e viceversa, è ovvio che il significato cambia. Io ho sempre parlato (pensavo che fosse chiaro) di spostare gli elementi della frase (soggetto/verbo/complemento) senza modificare la loro funzione logica.


----------



## Pietruzzo

symposium said:


> Insomma: "A tutte le donne non piace" e "Non piace a tutte le donne" sono sì o no la stessa frase? Vogliono sì o no dire la stessa cosa?


No, secondo me. La lingua non è matematica e conta la consuetudine più della logica. Secondo l'uso che conosco io "A tutte le donne non piace stirare" significa sicuramente  che non piace a nessuna mentre "stirare non piace a tutte le donne" significa che non piace a tutte ma a qualcuna sì.


----------

